# Can dogs get hayfever?



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

This past week with the weather being nice and everyone cutting grass e.t.c Zeb has been sneezing loads on his morning walks? Its when he first goes on the grass he sneezes like 4 times and a few times while on the walk

He fine indoors, No snotty nose or sore eyes just sneezing first thing. So i wondered if they could get hayfever?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

As far as i know they can get a reaction like us especally with pollen and some dogs need antihistamines to help them. My brothers had a really bad reaction to some lillies that some one brought in a bunch of flowers indoors and his eyes all sweeled up he was quite poorly.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

A few years ago i remember mine running through the rapefields and their eyes used to stream and were matted in the mornings


----------



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

My Great Dane has a reaction about once a year. He doesn't sneeze but his head and neck come up in large itchy bumps.

Being so close to his airways and worrying that his throat would swell I took him to the vet and have anti-histamine tablets on stand by for him.

I'm sure he's reacting to something in the garden, just like hayfever


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

my fellas mums dog gets a reaction to cut grass and she was adviced by vet to jus give her antihistamines


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

My girlie has grass seed allergies so from around now until end of summer I give her 1 anti-histermine (sp!!) a day but that is on advise of my vet so I'd check before giving them to your dog.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks very much, I'll give them a ring and see what they say. 

I thought they could but OH was sure they didnt lol


----------

